# Хочу бегать, но  болит спина



## 2A2N (20 Окт 2007)

Мне 22года. 3 года занимаюсь легкой атлетикой. Последний год - бег на длинные дистанции. Тренировки 5- 6 дней в неделю. Периодически (раз в месяц) начинается неделя боли в спине и колене. По рентгену поставили остеохондроз. В сентябре пробежала первый марафон (асфальт, 43км). ноющая боль в спине не проходит с тех пор. Шейный и пояснично-крестцовый отдел. 
  Каждое утро в течение уже года начинается с ЛФК. Тренировки провожу в парке или в манеже (резиновая крошка). Это или кросс от 6км, или отрезки (общий объем за тренировку 8-10км). 
  Скажите, пожалуйста, насколько вреден бег и насколько он полезен?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (21 Окт 2007)

Судя по тому, что у Вас начинаются боли после бега, для Вас этот вид спорта не совсем приемлем. Необходимо проанализировать, какие именно виды нагрузок вызывают боли - и исключить их или пересмотреть их количество.


----------

